# wood stands



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there a good place to find wood stands details. I'm wanting to see how to stack aquariums (two or three,basically ceiling to floor)i e the way the boards are done around each aquarium. Maybe a simple load estimate also.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I just googled "DIY aquarium stand plans" and found all kinds of plans. What I didn't see was the simple 3/4" plywood box type plan, like ADA aquarium stands. That type of stand will hold at least a 65 gallon stand, and possibly even the 6 foot long tanks.

Stacking aquariums is a different problem. That is usually done with a shelving type unit instead of a cabinet type. You could stack any number of sizes of tanks in any number of configurations, so you would need to figure out the actual sizes you want to stack first, then some of us could try to design one.


----------



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm concerned with how the load is transmitted around the lower aquariums. That is why I asked. As far as just one aquarium per stand there's no problem building this type. I have not seen any plans show construction for two ar three aquarium and that is what I am after. Thanks


----------



## mgj (Feb 8, 2017)

A second thought along the lines you had mentioned would be to build a stand within a stand with in a stand . The main advantage of this if thought out well would be to allow any aquuarium and stand to be removed separately. Since I have quite a few however I think a stand holding three if I could find plans would be cheaper for the materials.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If tanks are stacked vertically the load is all transferred through the legs. Each tank is supported by a horizontal shelf, with the load on the shelf transferred to the legs, to the floor. As long as each shelf is made rigid enough, with front and back skirts, there is no problem with stacking them. The real problem, in my opinion, is getting access to the top of the lower tanks. But, I haven't ever made a stand to stack tanks so I may be overlooking something.

There are a few designs in The Planted Tank Forum in the DIY section. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Are you looking for a decorative stand or building a tank room? There are plenty of of videos of tank rooms on youtube. You could see how they build their shelves and then add trim to make it more aesthetic. 

I have built shelves in my pantry which hold 200lbs, no problem. Not pretty, but some pine trim would fix that. As hoppy said, the legs take the weight. As long as the shelves are supported well, it should be no problem.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe this


----------



## Letsfish (Dec 18, 2017)

I made stands for both of my tanks.They are very easy to build and don`t take a lot of tools but a power miter saw is very helpful with this project. A 2X4 frame, plywood skin, and 1X3 trim.Doors are optional.Here is a pic of the first one I made. I did make doors for it I just had not installed them yet


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The stand I'm using now is made by laminating layers of 3/4" MDF, and covering the visible surfaces with wood veneer.























































I have been using this stand for 8 years now, with no problems, with a 65 gallon aquarium.


----------

